
Systemd requires HTTP server and serves QR codes - epsylon
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.redhat.fedora.devel/169082
======
djupblue
A daemon that isn't part of systemd init or even started by default does yes.

------
MichaelCrawford
WTF?

So a port gets opened to serve content that the user doesn't want nor need?

What if the box is not a server? What if it's a mission-critical server for
something other than http?

Why do we have systemd? So many hate it so very much, who is backing it and
why?

~~~
otterley
> So a port gets opened to serve content that the user doesn't want nor need?

Not by default.

> What if the box is not a server? What if it's a mission-critical server for
> something other than http?

If you read the thread, you'll see why it's there and what service needs to be
running for it to be active.

> Why do we have systemd? So many hate it so very much, who is backing it and
> why?

Red Hat is backing it, and I'm happy they are doing so. There are plenty of
good reasons, starting with [http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd-for-
admins-1.html](http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/systemd-for-admins-1.html)

------
RexRollman
Building an embedded HTTP engine into an Init system?? Fuck that. Someone
needs to reign these people in.

~~~
johnny22
it's a service that isn't enabled by default, nor is it often even installed
by default. I've found it useful though to use the gateway service to create a
nice interface to browse the journal on local web app.

------
marssaxman
What the _hell_ is going on with systemd and how can this possibly be a good
idea?

------
digi_owl
Apparently it is there to give the admin/user a quick way to grab the initial
log singing key...

------
headhuntermdk
This was from 2012

~~~
NeutronBoy
And apparently _still_ nobody has read the mailing list to see what it's
for...

